

Ask HN: Anything Like 365psd.com for CSS? - quadrant6

365psd.com provides psd files with UI elements, templates etc that are free for commercial use.<p>Is there anything out there that does the same for CSS/HTML snippets? (of a similar high standard)
======
richhemsley
Designmoo(we own 365psd) is planning to eventually roll out a code based
resource site but we probably won't get to it for a few more months. If you
don't find anything by then, check back with us.

~~~
richhemsley
And if we get funded, it'll be done sooner than that :)

------
webbruce
<http://codecanyon.net/>

~~~
quadrant6
Just found that after posting. Not free, which is what I'm after.

~~~
barlo
Yes, but did you see how low the prices are?

------
cstrouse
Hrmm, maybe I should set something like that up for my next project.

------
deanpcmad
I don't think so, but you're given me an idea ;)

~~~
quadrant6
I was starting to think the same thing ;) there's surprisingly nothing — at
least to be easily found anyway.

